# [Arrested Development Cancelled] Why is Fox so goddamn stupid



## Ticking_Clock (Nov 16, 2005)

Arrested Development Cancelled. I had to set up a dummy mail and sent like 50 hatemail... AD Is the best show on TV


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 16, 2005)

If it's one thing FOX is (in)famous for it's cancelling shows. Good ones too. -_-


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 16, 2005)

I knew this was gonna happen once they moved the time slot to the monday one.  They took a perfectly good show and moved it to the worst time slot.  They did it to a lot of good shows.  Fox sucks .


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Nov 16, 2005)

stupid fox... I swear ill...ill...ill... cry cause thats all we really can do that is legal


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Nov 16, 2005)

Ah yes, this is precisely why I so lovingly call them the "*Amazing FOXtard Executives?*". How these retards keep their network going I could only assume is mass felatio to the god of luck and money...


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, I dont watch the show myself, Ive been to lazy lately, but doesnt this show have a huge following? I always am hearing people talking about it, always. Man I know fox is stupid *coughfamilyguycough* but jesus, they have hit an all time low.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 16, 2005)

It amaze me all the shit Fox do.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 16, 2005)

Firefly, Arrested Development, and the Andy Richter Show all died early deaths.  ing


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2005)

Fox also cancelled "Tidus", 
Tidus was funny
His Bro was funny
His dad was funny
His Girlfriend was Hot!


----------



## Luckey (Nov 16, 2005)

RIP Family Guy


----------



## Wierd Divide (Nov 16, 2005)

I guess Fox don't care about intelligent and funny programmes. It baffle me why they still cancel shows like Arrested Development, Family Guy and Firefly when it's been proven by Family Guy how they can misjudge the popularity of certain series. 

There should be more shows like these to fill the void instead of tarinishing the brilliance of The Simpsons by keeping it running while it declines in quality.


----------



## mow (Nov 16, 2005)

For fucks sake, are you freakign kidding me? That was the best show on TV!

Bloody wankers.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 16, 2005)

Why do you think Futurama got cancelled? Cuz Fox put it in the 7:30 timeslot, when Sunday Night Football was on so it decreased viewers.  Its unforunate for Groening, because he actually like Futurama more than the Simpsons, even on Emmy night he sat with the Futurama section and not the Simpsons.  I think since Simpsons has been shit for the last 6-7 seasons, he knew that they were running out of ideas so he was probably gonna end Simpsons and turn his talents to futurama full time.  Now he just has to keep writing shitbox episodes of the Simpsons.  Fox can suck a dick.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 16, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Firefly, Arrested Development, and the Andy Richter Show all died early deaths.  ing



Don't forget Tidus.

Sadly, I never really liked this show.  I only like the Fox cartoon shows. 12 hours of the old Man Show would suffice.


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 16, 2005)

Fox pisses me off. Im so glad south park is aireing on comedy central "We are happy to do any amount of episodes they want to do" they said. Fox would cut them off after a season or two.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 17, 2005)

That means they might cancel Prison Break.......I hope not.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 17, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> That means they might cancel Prison Break.......I hope not.



It'd be pretty lame for them to cancel it with only two episodes left to go.

Is that the season or series finale? I can't remember which was stated.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 17, 2005)

Peter: Everybody I've got bad news. We've been cancelled.
Lois: Oh no Peter! How could they do that?
Peter: Well unfortuantely Lois, there's just no more room on the schedule. We just gotta accept the fact that FOX has to make room for terrific shows like Dark Angel, Titus, Undeclared, Action, That 80's Show, Wonder Falls, Fast Lane, Andy Richter Controls The Universe, Skin, Girl's Club, Cracking Up, The Pitts, Firefly, Get Real, Freaky Links, Wanda At Large, Costello, The Lone Gunman, A Minute with Stan Hooper, Normal Ohio, Pasadena, Harsh Realm, Keen Eddy, The Street, American Embassy, Cedric The Entertainer, The Tick, Louie, And Greg The Bunny....
Lois: Is there no hope?
Peter: Well I suppose if ALL those shows go down the tubes we might have a shot.


----------



## DannyStardust (Nov 17, 2005)

sigh now all I have left is curb your enthusiasm....
Damn you fox twice you've HURT ME!!!!!
The 1st time was for undeclared...<3 :sad  R.I.P


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 17, 2005)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> Peter: Everybody I've got bad news. We've been cancelled.
> Lois: Oh no Peter! How could they do that?
> Peter: Well unfortuantely Lois, there's just no more room on the schedule. We just gotta accept the fact that FOX has to make room for terrific shows like Dark Angel, Titus, Undeclared, Action, That 80's Show, Wonder Falls, Fast Lane, Andy Richter Controls The Universe, Skin, Girl's Club, Cracking Up, The Pitts, Firefly, Get Real, Freaky Links, Wanda At Large, Costello, The Lone Gunman, A Minute with Stan Hooper, Normal Ohio, Pasadena, Harsh Realm, Keen Eddy, The Street, American Embassy, Cedric The Entertainer, The Tick, Louie, And Greg The Bunny....
> Lois: Is there no hope?
> Peter: Well I suppose if ALL those shows go down the tubes we might have a shot.



I never did like That 80's Show. It felt really forced.


----------



## DannyStardust (Nov 17, 2005)

prince leon said:
			
		

> I never did like That 80's Show. It felt really forced.


Fox Just needed an excuse to put a hot lesbian on their block....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 17, 2005)

prince leon said:
			
		

> It'd be pretty lame for them to cancel it with only two episodes left to go.
> 
> Is that the season or series finale? I can't remember which was stated.



Just the season finale. I remember hearing something on the TVGuide channel that had someone saying "Fox might do another seasons of Prison Break once everything in the show is solved". So im guessing we will have this season, the next one which everything is solved (They have to go to Panama) and then another season if its good enough.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 17, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Just the season finale. I remember hearing something on the TVGuide channel that had someone saying "Fox might do another seasons of Prison Break once everything in the show is solved". So im guessing we will have this season, the next one which everything is solved (They have to go to Panama) and then another season if its good enough.



Ah. Thanks for pointing out that info. ^^


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Nov 19, 2005)

This truly is amazing. It is EMMY WINning and they cancelled it! You cant get any stupider than that. FOX has really done alot of shit with their shows. This seems to be their trend:

A new show airs on Sunday night 8pm or later. Its a hit. On Season 2 of said show they move it to a horribly placed time slot like 8pm on monday or thursday. For those TV savvy people you'd know those are teh times, 7th Heaven airs, Friends used to air, and Smallville. A good show on a good time they move it to try to compete with some too strong and it dies.

I'm amazed too that so many of you misspelled Titus. its not a D. He was not from FFX. Actually I heard that it ended right. But still it was a good show. I wouldnt be amazed if the bernie mac show gets cancelled next year too.

Perhaps the biggest travesty Fox ever made was when it abruptly and for NO reason at all cancelled Married with Children. It was popular had been on 9season was on at a good time. Had good ratings and they just cancelled it for no reason.

At least Serenity was made from the great amount of fan hatemail fox got after cancelling it.


----------



## Lexiefaye (Nov 21, 2005)

I want to cry ...I want to cry ... how dare they cancel on the worst mother in the history of TV - and you know we all want to see which cousin Maeby chooses ...


----------



## mow (Nov 21, 2005)

I really really hope Comedy Central picks it up. The collected brilliance of the AD cast shouldnt not fade like that.


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 22, 2005)

I HATE FOX!!!!! 
DIE U FUCKERS!!!!


----------



## CrackAttackKid (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm not suprised they did this they cancelled one of my favorite shows Wonderfalls!


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 22, 2005)

Damn... one of my favorite shows got cancelled :sad. I'm hoping they don't do the same for Prison Break.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 22, 2005)

God Fox sucks.  Arrested belongs on HBO.  However, I don't see Arrested making a come back like Family Guy did.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 23, 2005)

Not the first time Fox has cancelled a great show like this while its in its third season.  Anyone remember Titus?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm not shocked that fox cancelled the show. It was one of my favorite shows had a great plot, and made me laugh day in and out. What wrong? Look at the time slot, I think I was only able to watch one episode from the new season, which is incredibly idiotic for a show that I love. You see them do this great shows whenever they want to kill it. Do you know how many times Family Guy was moved around when it was first on the air...and they cancel it due to low ratings? Fox just has no knack for moving shows, they put good or okay shows on nights where they basically guranteeded to be slaughthered and wonder what happened. The only thing I give fox a little credit for is: 

1. Brining back family guy due to a huge surge in DVD sales and renewed fandom..(although I wish it stayed with CN only..that would have thought fox a lesson >_>)

2. Keeping AD a year longer than they were originally going to...(only because they are critically acclaimed and a fan favorite), but they basically ensure it's demise with the time slot change....so, a good part of the fault lies on them.


----------



## Twizted (Nov 29, 2005)

Bastards. That was the best show on TV. How the fuck does prison break get better ratings than Arrested Development?


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 29, 2005)

damn that really sucks i cant believe such a good show like that could not find a large audience.  That was the only sitcom i watched on tv, besides seinfeld reruns.


----------



## Blackvoice (Nov 29, 2005)

fox have no real structure to how they cancel shows. sometimes its a good show and sometimes a horrible


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh fucking hell no! What the hell is FOX doing?! I luved that show! Ever since it started, that show has been so damn funny and realistic!! Fuckin dumb ass FOX. May I dear say that this show could've been the next Seinfeld [sp]?


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm disappointed to hear that AD was cancelled. The first season was aired in SA a few months ago, and ads are gearing up for season 2. I guess I better savour the remaining episodes

It is one of my favourite shows. Only That 70s Show and Scrubs could beat it. Come to think of it, I haven't heard anything about Scrubs. Could they be finished as well?ing


----------



## dragonofraven (Nov 30, 2005)

I have no frickin' idea why the hell they do this stuff, there are a hell of a lot of good shows out there and they just cancel them. Remember Tidus? Now that was a show, I loved the thing. And what about Head Cases? The first time I saw that show I was in love, and only two weeks later they canceled the thing! These people have to realize they shouldn't put good shows like that in the toilet!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 30, 2005)

Not suprising by Fox. I never actually watched Arrested Development a lot but I can tell it was good, and Fox just _had_ to do what they do best: cancel a good show and fuck the fans up. They've done this to many other favorite programs of mine. Those notorious jackheads...


----------



## Kahlua2606 (Nov 30, 2005)

I remember hearing this a while ago, and it still might happen, but I did hear some good news for Arrested Development fans, that it might not be cancelled afterall.  The reason Fox had to cancel the last few episodes of this season was that Jason Bateman (Michael Bluth) had to have surgery to have a pollup on his throat removed.  This might be the real reason why Fox had to cancel the episodes, and not that they're taking it off the air.  Fox learned its lesson the hard way with Family Guy, I hope there's so much outcry over AD that they keep it on.


----------



## Zephen (Dec 9, 2005)

GeniusShikamaru said:
			
		

> At least Serenity was made from the great amount of fan hatemail fox got after cancelling it.



Actually, I thought that Serenity was made more from the overwhelming success of DVD sales than to fan hatmail.  It's too bad Serenity was considered a flop, despite the fact that it was, if you excuse my enthusiasm, ONE OF THE MOST FRICKEN' AWSOME MOVIES EVER MADE, EVER!!

Aehem, anyway, yea FOX sucks big time.  It's a level of retardation that boggles the mind and defies logic.  You just want to walk up to their exects and smack them around asking "WTF is going through that head of your!?"

Though, to be honest, I never did watch FOX all that much, and I'm not familar with most of the shows being discussed here.  I only got into Firefly after my dad got the season on DVD.  I don't get a chance to watch that much tv.  But I've heard the horror stories about fox.

As for Serenity, I'm pretty sure they are going to make another one.  At least that's what I've heard, if they make back the money that it took to make.  Dispite the fact that it was considered a flop, it has nearly made back the money it took to make.  I think it cost like 39 million to make, and they've made about 33 or 36 million so far.  And that's before the DVD is released.


----------



## kagemane1 (Jan 15, 2006)

fox kills every good show. Fururama, family guy, now this. Fox just sucks.


----------



## Tougoozi (Jan 16, 2006)

The yahoo link isn't working 4 me!
if Scrubs gets cancelled i will go on a murderous, unnecessarily bloody, rampage!


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jan 16, 2006)

I hope someone else buys the rights for AD series.


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope it is showtime that picks up arrested b/c than they would be given alot more room for creativity being on cable and all.  

And if nbc cancells scrubs i heared abc is interested in picking it up.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 19, 2006)

Either way, I'm hoping it will be available for download.


----------

